# Ten largest Australian oil companies?



## kgee (5 August 2007)

Hoping someone can help. I have a homework assignment to find the 10 largest australian oil companies (by market cap). I have gone onto ASX website trying to break down the ASX 500 into the relevant sector with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## surfingman (5 August 2007)

Couldn't get Etrade to narrow the search down to just oil and gas so will have to sort it manually there's the top 20 in energy which includes coal and uranium miners.


*ASX Code  |	Company Name | 	Market Cap  |	GICS Industry |	GICS Sector*
WPL 	Woodside Petroleum Limited 	29,103,320,744 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
ORG 	Origin Energy Limited 	8,260,090,602 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
WOR 	WorleyParsons Limited 	7,732,150,936 	Energy Equipment & Services 	Energy
STO 	Santos Limited 	7,570,800,184 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
CTX 	Caltex Australia Limited 	6,426,000,000 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
CNA 	Coal & Allied Industries Limited 	6,407,270,390 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
OSH 	Oil Search Limited 	4,109,817,178 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
PDN 	Paladin Resources Limited 	3,915,426,437 	Energy Equipment & Services 	Energy
ERA 	Energy Resources of Australia Limited 	3,795,684,886 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
BLY 	Boart Longyear Limited 	3,371,517,500 	Energy Equipment & Services 	Energy
QGC 	Queensland Gas Company Limited 	1,999,751,575 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
AOE 	Arrow Energy NL 	1,797,192,091 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
NHC 	New Hope Corporation Limited 	1,665,236,866 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
AWE 	Australian Worldwide Exploration Ltd 	1,461,890,520 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
FLX 	Felix Resources Limited 	1,122,264,217 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
BPT 	Beach Petroleum Limited 	1,082,153,183 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
ROC 	Roc Oil Company Limited 	984,759,619 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
CEY 	Centennial Coal Company Limited 	980,943,017 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
AQA 	Aquila Resources Limited 	978,750,835 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy
AED 	AED Oil Limited 	794,058,188 	Oil, Gas & Consumable Fuels 	Energy


----------



## kgee (5 August 2007)

Thanks, my computer just did a virus scan and deleted all my cookies so I can't access my etrade account till monday because for some reason my log on name got deletedalthough my ASF log on didn't


----------



## GREENS (5 August 2007)

1.BHP Billiton 
2.Woodside Petroleum
3.Santos 
4.Oil Search
5.Arrow Energy 
6.Australian Worldwide Exploration 
7.Beach Petroleum
8.Roc Oil 
9.AED
10.ARQ Energy


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 August 2007)

This may be of interest?

https://www.shareanalysis.com/asp/search/drilldown.asp?GICSCode=10102020

Anyways, GO OIL!!!!!!!  Yey...........


----------



## kgee (5 August 2007)

Cheers 3 different top 10 lists, I thought going back to school would be easy!!!
I came up with
BHP
WPL
STO
OSH
AOE
HDR
AWE
QGC
BPT
ROC
Not to sure if I should reference AFR as a source in my reportthanks for the replies


----------



## doctorj (5 August 2007)

Just to play devil's advocate, have you considered private companies, registered in Australia wholly owned by the likes of Chevron, ConocoPhillips, BP, Shell etc? They are clearly companies (they all have Pty Ltd after their name) - does being registered in Australia make them Australian?


----------



## chops_a_must (5 August 2007)

kgee said:


> AOE
> QGC



These aren't oil companies though...


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> These aren't oil companies though...



And oil is only a fairly small part of BHP Billiton's operations.


----------



## kgee (6 August 2007)

It's an oil and gas course I'm doing so I figure the companies primarily involved in gas are ok...
I haven't checked out BHP's reserves but I figure they'd be bigger than WPL
As for foreign companies I asked about that as I once worked for Apache, and the lecturer only wanted Australian
Its the first paper of the course and I'm thinking he just wants us to familiarise ourselves with the industry  rather than go in depth.
Of interest I didn't realise Nexus was now bigger than Anzon ...I remeber holding AZA last year when they tried a takeover of NXS ...I'm thinking that gas field NXS is sitting on must be pretty big
thanks again


----------

